

The Unreasonable Fundamental Incertitudes Behind Bitcoin Mining - markmassie
http://arxiv.org/abs/1310.7935

======
apw
Here is the reference the authors cite: [4]

[4] Bitter to Better — How to Make Bitcoin a Better Currency
[http://crypto.stanford.edu/~xb/fc12/bitcoin.pdf](http://crypto.stanford.edu/~xb/fc12/bitcoin.pdf)

------
maxander
Could someone explain the difference between "incertitude" and plain-old
"uncertainty"?

